# Doris Golpashin, Patricia Aulitzky, Katja Gerstl & Others @ Falco: Verdammt wir leben Noch (D/Ö 2008) [720p]



## Ruffah (19 Mai 2013)

*Doris Golpashin*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Doris_Golpashin_-_Falco_Verdammt_wir_leben_noch-720p-(DÖ2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 75.2 MiB
Time:	2mn 25s
Res.:	1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 3 948 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 384 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Doris_Golpashin_-_Falco_Ver…avi (75,16 MB) - uploaded.net




*Patricia Aulitzky*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Patricia_Aulitzky_-_Falco_Verdammt_wir_leben_noch-720p-(DÖ2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 114 MiB
Time:	3mn 36s
Res.:	1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 4 013 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 384 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Patricia_Aulitzky_-_Falco_V…avi (113,93 MB) - uploaded.net



*Katja Gerstl*



 

 

 

 

 


Title:	Katja_Gerstl_-_Falco_Verdammt_wir_leben_noch-720p-(DÖ2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.5 MiB
Time:	49s 800ms
Res.:	1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 4 064 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 384 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Katja_Gerstl_-_Falco_Verdam…avi (26,47 MB) - uploaded.net



*Martina Hirsch,Yulia Sheshina & Unknown*



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Martina_Hirsch_Yulia_Sheshina_-_Falco_Verdammt_wir_leben_noch-720p-(DÖ2008)-RUFFAH.avi - 26.1 MiB
Time:	50s 520ms
Res.:	1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 3 936 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 384 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Martina_Hirsch_Yulia_Sheshi…avi (26,09 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## romanderl (21 Mai 2013)

Pretty nice!


----------



## Punisher (21 Mai 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## Kagewe (9 Apr. 2015)

sehr schöne Bilder


----------

